# Transportation Queation of the Day



## civengPE (Aug 9, 2006)

Activity? Duration	Predecessor

? ? A? ? ? ? 0? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? None

? ? B? ? ? ? 10? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? A

? ? C? ? ? ? 3? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? A,B

? ? D? ? ? ? 15? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? C

? ? E? ? ? ? 5? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? D

? ? F? ? ? ? 10? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? B

? ? G? ? ? ? 1? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? E,F


----------



## civengPE (Aug 9, 2006)

Sorry about the formatting, I just can't get it to look right.


----------



## Seajay (Aug 10, 2006)

Looks like a critical path method listing. Set up a CPM diagram and determine the critical path (i.e. longest time to get from A to G).


----------



## Seajay (Aug 10, 2006)

It would look like this

cpm.emf


----------



## civengPE (Aug 10, 2006)

Did someone edit my original post?


----------



## 3gorgesdam (Sep 18, 2006)

For this specific problem, one can just add duration to get total time for the three possible paths. It is obvious which one is critical path. Hope the exam would be this easy. :bow:


----------



## GTScott (Oct 2, 2006)

That seems pretty simple. What else can they ask you about those? Anything to mak eit more difficult other than adding more dependencies?

-GT


----------

